# How it went at the BB competition



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Posted this on my log but started a new topic and pasted the info again so everyone can read it/easier to find

Hello everyone

Well the contest went really well, Dehydration was the only thing that seperated me really I needed another 2-3 days on low water as I have found that I hold alot normally.

Anyway I got 2nd place, the person who got 1st in my catagory (novice) also won the overall title too, BEATING THE WINNER OF THE MR's!!!! who was from poland and was phenominal anyway

He was smaller than me but definately experienced in contests, cant complain being beaten by the overall winner. I had the best back and arms out of everyone.

I now can enter my next contest, which I intend to, with the knowledge of what it takes and also how to pose and prepare better. Virtually the whole crowd was for me and I wasn't nervous at all, nor was my training partner who won his catagory (Juniors under 21's)

Great experience and also gained a new bird from it!

J

When I get some pic I will put them up on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

as i said in the other thread full respect to ye mate, well done u shud be rightly proud of yourself.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

well done j

excellent stuff. Nice to read about some1 doin really well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Now thats me who's done it maybe you should think about it G.

I think you'd love it mate as I get an idea of what sort of guy you are. You definately have the size and shape for it bud and its worth doing just once (it wont be once after you have done it though) just to say you have done it, and you work hard enough on your physique anyway.

Go on mate, think about it G

J


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Well done J, yeah how about it G?


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

G, you should def def enter a comp, without a doubt!!!!!

Congrats j, good to see hard work and determination to suceed does actually pay off, fair play to ya bro!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

awesome mate

been watching your posts (ok maybe been a bit of a lurker than a poster in the last 6 months) and watched u progress massively. Given your history at sub 8 stone as well I really find it incredible mate.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

i have been on stage once infront of a crowd and i have never been so uncomfortable in me life.

mind i was naked at the time but thats a whole other story lmao.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Me too mate with a stripper at my mates 18th (a good 10 years ago now), totally different mate, I was pretty "jolly" at the time though.

When you're up there onstage for bodybuilding you dont even notice that you're in tiny tiny pants as you are so focussed on everything else, especially just coming on from pumping up backstage

J


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Well done J, you must be proud 

Got any pictures?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Well done bro, great job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

How are those pics coming along J? Would be some encouragement to the rest of us! We can't just have garrilla flashing his big arms on here now can we :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, my old man took some but he took them from where he was sitting and the are out of focus.

I'm trying to get hold of some taken by someone who did professional pics on the day.

I've also got digital video footage but no hardware/software to transfer it to the pc. I might play it through my tv and take pics of the screen if all else fails

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Lets see if this works?










J


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Ah ha, Yes!










J


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

All taken from a paused shot on my tv with digi camera hence the crap quality!

J


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking huge - back especially.

Good work man.

RaZ


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

:shock: wow, looking HUGE :shock:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Jas,

Good pics. You've got a big frame which means plenty of room for mass on there. A fair bit of muscle already too. Next year, another ten pounds of beef, bring it down more, get those cuts showing through....

oh yes, could be quite a presence on stage there fella.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

looking good j, well done

would be good to see the video somehow on here


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Great transformation bro!

Looking very good there - well done bud


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: your an inspiration mate! Nuff said!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Going for the novice britain in november and I'm gonna prepare better and come in more ripped.

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Training partner is doing it too, he'll be in the under 21's.

Just got about 6 weeks left of adding a bit of size before the joy of another comp diet. I'm gonna look awesome this time


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Messin around on photoshop for a laff  :shock: :?  8) :lol:










J


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Great photos J and welldone  .

Best of luck also in November, I will also be competing in September, Novice category


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck buddy.

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

great pics j, looking big mate well done and good luck.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sincerely RESPECT.


----------



## BIGPHIL (Nov 19, 2005)

lovin that chest


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice1 mate, looking good in the pics


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Excellent.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow u look great m8 :-D


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

just saw this post...you done well mate...hope your well proud of yourself.

you looked fantastic


----------

